# Internal Hydraulics



## Wannesd (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi all!

I'm the proud owner of a Corratec Superbow team worldcup.
Love this frame, one thing bothering me though...










As you can see, the discbrake hose going to the rear is REALLY ugly...
I was thinking to route a goodridge hose internally, and grind down the bosses for holding the cable.

This poses a few questions:

- Will this decrease the strength of my frame?
- How do I make the holes? just drill 'em at an angle, and remove sharp edges? or do I need some sort of guide brazed in?
- What about rattles?
- Will water come in via the holes, and how do I prevent this?

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*What a great idea!*

Yes, drill some holes in your frame to make it prettier. </sarcasm>

Ride your bike and leave it alone. Yes, drilling holes in the frame *will* weaken it, and yes, the hose *will* rattle around like crazy in there. So leave it alone. In 10 years when the frame is on it's last legs, then you can start doing silly experiments on it.

-Walt



Wannesd said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm the proud owner of a Corratec Superbow team worldcup.
> Love this frame, one thing bothering me though...
> ...


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Ten years, hell I somehow doubt that Corratec will last 5 years...


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Good point*

It's aluminum, I assume. Carbon? Hard to tell from the picture, and I'm not familiar with the bike.

Just take a page from the Simpsons and drill some "speed holes" in it to go along with the brake line holes...

-W



DeeEight said:


> Ten years, hell I somehow doubt that Corratec will last 5
> years...


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

why not try routing the line properly first? it looks like a 10 year old ran the line. at least get it to the proper side of the head tube.


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

Seriously, route that thing on the proper side and get some stick on cable guides to hide it on the UNDERSIDE of the top tube(s).

Who the **** designed that thing in the first place?


----------



## Wannesd (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, thank you all for the great comments, very heart warming...
Guess you guys are useless after all 

Corratec not lasting 10 years? Heh, I'll bet you it'll last longer than your carbon frames!
I just don't see how it would make such a great difference in adding two holes to the frame, it already has a couple small ones for letting out the gasses of welding.

And to the person asking who the **** designed it: you can't argue about taste, so don't. I love the way it looks, and if you don't like it, f*ck off. It so happens to be super stiff, and a great racer.

Out.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Like PVD said, run the rear hose to the left side of the head tube, under the left down tube and then to the top of the left seat stay after the top tube. It will look much cleaner. Internally routed cables are a pain if you do your own maintenance. Don't do it (I've had a few Kleins).


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*To be fair...*

...all hostility aside, your question was very stupid. Drilling holes in frames (or any other parts) willy-nilly is pretty dumb for *any* reason, but when your goal in drilling said holes is to make the bike _look nicer_, the silliness meter pretty much pegs at 11, especially when you haven't done the best job of routing the cables to begin with.

-Walt



Wannesd said:


> Well, thank you all for the great comments, very heart warming...
> Guess you guys are useless after all
> 
> Corratec not lasting 10 years? Heh, I'll bet you it'll last longer than your carbon frames!
> ...


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Note the cable routing on Corratec's website:


----------



## Spindelatron (Aug 15, 2006)

does anyone sell white hydro-cable housing?


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

Goodyear hose can be had in colors...or colours...


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

Walt said:


> ...your question was very stupid.


Be careful Walt! I've was kicked off a forum recently for just implying that some total loser asked a completely stupid question. Gotta keep the honesty on the DL these days!


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

Wannesd said:


> ...Guess you guys are useless after all...f*ck off.


I may, in fact, be useless, but at the very least I can assemble a bike out of a box and route the cables properly. You can't even do that.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I also provided a pic worth a thousand words showing how well the hose can flow with the curve of the frame when routed right.

The slicks in the pic kills me.


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> The slicks in the pic kills me.


DUDE?!

It's a 'great racer'.

ha ha ha


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Knobbies are outside of the design intent.

FWIW, I do like the curvature very much. The seatmast, oof. I wish the OP wasn't so sensitive about the bike, however. It would be mutilation to nearly any frame to drill holes in it just for a hose. Those who have internal routing know how much of a pain it can be.


----------



## Wannesd (Dec 19, 2007)

pvd said:


> DUDE?!
> 
> It's a 'great racer'.
> 
> ha ha ha


DUDE?!

You couldn't race anything, with that big fat body of yours, so wtf?? can you still see your dick?

I guess the american soldiers down here in afghanistan are even better behaved than you guys. What, you're all so perfect? I dare you. Show me your bikes, and PROVE that they are better. Or as a matter of fact, prove to me y'all aren't as fat as this ****er...









But then again... I guess you're just to chicken-shitted, all of you, to keep this thread open.

They say arguing on the internet is like running in the special olympics... Whether you win or lose, you're still retarded...
But boy, I'd love to be the one to take the discussion to your faces.

Idiots.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

> DUDE?!
> 
> You couldn't race anything, with that big fat body of yours, so wtf?? can you still see your dick?


dude!

chill out, PVD is one of the internet's biggest asshats. don't let him bother you, and enjoy the rest of the (mostly) awesome mtbr community!


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

Last time I checked, this was a framebuilding forum. A very technical forum. I've shown my bikes. I've proven that you are a fool. What's your point?

And you know what? I'm overweight. Wow! I'm also on a diet. Wee. You got me.

But I do race. For someone who does no training and doesn't take it seriously at all, I still show up. Last year I raced Sea Otter XC, Super D, and Downhill. I must not be that good since I only podiumed in Super D (4th, non-pro). But then again, I ran the same bike in all 3 races. I've raced at least 4 times a year. for the last 18 years or so. Sometimes in good shape. sometimes not.

Got your time from Downieville DH last year? I was 9th, EXPERT MEN 35+. Out of shape and overweight.


Again, you can't even assemble a bicycle.


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

This is a more flattering picture:


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

ferday said:


> ...


huh?


----------



## pisgahproductions (Jan 25, 2004)

*I have internal routing.*

A _certain someone_ built me a SS with internal routing. It wasn't for style points, it was because where I ride I shoulder my bike constantly. The internal routing feels niiiiiiice on the hands/shoulder during creek crossings.

That said, The toptube was chosen based on the internal routing decision. Plus there is a brass tube that runs through the toptube to keep the hose from rattling. Total weight gained: something like 100+ grams. Not a race bike option.

~E


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

WALT?!??!?!? Hang on a sec before you toss this one, please?!??!?! ..... brb


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

(stretches arms and legs for winter exercise)



DeeEight said:


> Ten years, hell I somehow doubt that Corratec will last 5 years...


AAaawwwww, Dee, now now, you should be more respectful of that bike's life expectancy. I'm sure it'll last FAR longer than the 5 or 10 years that you (and Walt - shame shame!) give it.

Afterall, it's a pretty-pretty bike. It'll see the road more than it does dirt and even then the dirt will be flat and hardpacked.



MOUTHPIECE said:


> But then again... I guess you're just to chicken-shitted, all of you, to keep this thread open.
> 
> They say arguing on the internet is like running in the special olympics... Whether you win or lose, you're still retarded...
> But boy, I'd love to be the one to take the discussion to your faces.
> ...


Yeah, okay, blahblahblah. Whatever you say tough guy, Mr. "i'll say it all because i'm SOOOOOOO tough behind this keyboard and i'll even call you out on it because i'll never get confronted personally". Goof. Your lack of tolerance (and humor and comfort with yourself, for that matter) proves your lack of education as does your foul word spewing fingers prove your lack of manliness.

Maybe if you were RIDING YOUR PRETTY-PRETTY BIKE INSTEAD OF STARING AT IT and "having a moment" with it you'd probably garnish a little more respect.

You asked, you were answered, now sit your butt back on your pretty-pretty little white saddle and get lost in the woods.

Have a nice ride.

AndrewTO

p.s. - thank you, Walt, for waiting. Not sure if you're gonna toss this one or not, but at least send it to TRB instead of deleting it, eh?!?!?! 

(stretches one more time) Aaahhhhh, much better now. I needed that. Thanks, Moron.


----------



## dr.wierd (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow, tough crowd. I'm surprised the question is considered 'stupid' given that there are frames with internal routing, and lets face it, how many times does this question get asked? My money is on it being a common question.

FWIW, i like the design, its different.


----------



## heeler (Feb 13, 2004)

Walt said:


> ...all hostility aside, your question was very stupid.
> 
> -Walt


Great moderating...moderator.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

dr.wierd said:


> Wow, tough crowd. I'm surprised the question is considered 'stupid' given that there are frames with internal routing, and lets face it, how many times does this question get asked? My money is on it being a common question.
> 
> FWIW, i like the design, its different.


I like the design too, except for the long seat tube, but to even consider drilling holes in a frame that doesn't already have the desired holes is stupid. Frames with internal routing are designed to have it. I wonder what the warranty says about frame modifications?


----------



## the Inbred (Jan 13, 2004)

Crazy, this is the first thread I've read in the Frame Building forum. Now I have to ask, is there a get-together in which you guys collectively rub sand in your vaginas or does that just come with the frame building territory? I might have to reconsider my future.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*I stand by my comments*

The bottom line here is that drilling holes in your bike is dumb. I really don't know how else to say it. Feel free to complain upstairs if you'd like. The OP got his question answered (along with some useful info about how to safely improve the cable routing) and responded quite negatively. At that point the gloves are off, IMO.

FWIW, I think the OP has had his question answered. Let's move on.

-Walt



On-One said:


> Great moderating...moderator.


----------

